

Instagram photo app for Android is under way - tilt
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-57338496-264/instagram-photo-app-for-android-is-under-way/?part=rss

======
Krylez
I hope they don't follow the start-up pattern of implementing Cocoa Touch UI
widgets for a 1:1 port. Even when devs iron out the inevitable bugs and
crashes, those types of apps feel foreign on Android.

It's better to use native widgets in a familiar way and keep the two UIs
consistent where it makes sense.

